# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Help with sea charts

## fantomx11

So I'm working on a sea chart and looking at example sea charts, I see radial lines coming out of various points on the map. I can't figure out what they're called, what they're for, and how to determine placement. Can anyone shed some light on this?

----------


## Ghostman

This thread should contain some useful information.

----------

